# New Formula Super-DMZ Log!



## MiGTaStiC (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello everyone, since there are no super-dmz logs out there that I can find with the new formula (15 mg dimeth, and 5 mg of that tren-like stuff) I just started my first day today and so i've decided to do a log so other people wondering if the new formula is good can know. I will be including before and after photos, will most likely be posted at the end of the log though. oh and I PROMISE I WILL COMPLETE THIS LOG. I wont get lazy and not finish it, will complete it even continuing into the PCT so you guys can see if i've kept my gains. here are my stats

Age - 21 years old
Bicep -14.5 inches flexed
Chest - 40 inches
Weight - 173.8 lbs
Height - 6 foot 
Waist - 34 inches

Every week I will post my new stats, as well as any side effects/how I feel. Thanks for following and I hope it helps you guys out!


----------



## MiGTaStiC (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh and I will be eating about 4,000 calories a day, lots of protein etc. and working out 6 days a week.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 27, 2012)

can you post cycle details: dosing, time on cycle, pct,ect


----------

